# how to get Adderall prescribed?



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

How would I go about doing this? I've been seeing the same doc. for about a year and all I've talked about is my anxiety and depression. I don't have ADD but I definitely have a lack of wanting to do anything, even something enjoyable. I just can't ask him for it cause I already did that with the Clonazepam. I don't wanna seem like I'm just a drug seeker. I really think Adderall will help.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

go to korey's psychiatrist and say you have a cough or a cold and im sure you'll get prescribed some sort of amphetamine :b


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

Noca said:


> go to korey's psychiatrist and say you have a cough or a cold and im sure you'll get prescribed some sort of amphetamine :b


Careful - your jealousy is showing :lol :b

Psychostimulants are not supposed to be used for _just_ motivational perks. I think the treatment of depression is the main off-label usage of psychostimulants. If you have not responded well to a lengthy list of common types of antidepressants (SSRI's, SNRI's, etc.) and/or you are on such a large amount of sedating medications (benzos, antipsychotics, mood stabilizers, etc.) that you need CNS stimulation just to get out of bed in the morning (and/or if you actually have diagnosable attention problems), then bringing up the subject of off-label treatments with your doctor might be well-accepted.

My psychiatrist trusts me when I make suggestions about different methods of treatment (medication, really). He doesn't blindly prescribe anything that I ask for - in fact, he's flatly said "No" to quite a few requests of mine in the past. When I originally brought up the idea of using a psychostimulant as an antidepressant and to counter the massive sedation that the relatively large daily doses of Xanax and lithium that I take cause, I suggested a very small amount of Ritalin. It worked great for a while, and I worked my way through different doses and dosing schedules. However, Ritalin gave me excessive nervous energy and unpleasant nausea/gagging, so I requested to switch to a different type of psychostimulant. My psychiatrist switched me over to Adderall, again starting with a tiny dose and slowly working upwards until the best dose and dosing schedule was found (which I'm actually still working on). The health benefits of taking Adderall outweigh the health costs for me, otherwise my doctor would not continue to prescribe it.

Like I said, if you haven't been responsive to *a lot* of other common treatments, then ask your doctor about considering alternate methods of treatment (ie, off-label stuff). Do some reading about different possibilities. I should probably tell you not to expect to get prescribed a CII psychostimulant just for some extra motivation.


----------



## m18r18 (May 1, 2007)

If you end up getting Adderall, I would suggest to be very careful with it. It is highly addictive and it might be better to seek a different prescription... maybe Provigil?


----------



## Mngirl (Jul 13, 2006)

if you google alternative/homeopathic medications for attention/focus/concentration you will find some. i found one i think its called study hard or study something i think im going to try it might even buy some this week as i am doing TERRIBLE in school right now! pm me and il let you know how its working. otherwise, just ask your doc if you can take the written test for ADD


----------



## vibgyor8888 (May 28, 2012)

m18r18,
The problem with Provigil and Nuvigil is they are not generic. I think Provigil might be by now, but it is still well over $150 with insurance. It is only prescribed for Narcolepsy, Sleep Apnea and Shift work disorder. In certain open minded states one can get it for CFS, but not in the most ultra conservative state in the Universe: South Carolina. Without insurance Adderall would cost about $40 or so. Forget about the alternative stuff-too expensive and not covered
vibgyor8888


----------



## vibgyor8888 (May 28, 2012)

One more thing or two. Amphetamines truly are very addictive. Most talk nowadays is about pain pills. I wonder if they both work on the dopamine neurotransmitters. It seems that anti-depressants only work with Serotonin, Noradrenaline or both, but it seems never dopamine. If I could get a script for Adderall, I would be will to stop by the pharmacy and pick up my dosage for the next day. That would stop the abuse, but I doubt the pharmacist would be willing to do the extra work. I would pay for a 30 day supply and then the pharmacist could pull them out of my bottle every day.
vibgyor8888


----------



## Midnight Laces (May 5, 2012)

I used to take these but not anymore. 

They worked good for me. I used to take them before starting school.


----------



## crazyemily (Jun 1, 2012)

u can have add with our adhd.

just tell him your scatter brained, and dont finish anything, have trouble keeping organized, and focusing is a problem.

that you just realized this problem u have. that you never thought about add because your not hyperactive. but after reading some info on just add you realized it sounded just like you. 

that sounds like a add diagnosis to me. its what i said basically. and _it does help with all those problems and will help u stay awake most importantly. _

im on meds that make me sleepy all day. i need something to keep me awake.

also if you just wanna stay awake you can try _provigil_ or modivigil it can be prescribed for 'excessive daytime sleepyness'. expensive as hell if not covered by your insurance.

i have resorted to getting it myself from india. they have generics there at a 10th of the price. im not advertising, just sharing... try

onemedstore.com

under the non narcolepsy drugs.

you can get like 90+ pills 200mg pills for like $120 i think. its a noorotropic. i take 2 200mg pills a day. so its not that pricy.

you get a *discount* if its your first time ordering with a specific email address, when you say you wanna buy it, click on it then hit the back button, it will ask if you wanna stay on the pg for an extra discount. hit stay on page. you get 20% off order plus the express shipping will be free. you have to order with a diff email every time or it costs more.

ive ordered probably 12times. never had any trouble. comes with a copy of a script from canada some how. you don't need a script to order. good luck.

if your insurance covers it no worries. mine doesnt. it isn't speedy feeling like adderall but is very subtle.

*i like my adderall better*. try and get some thru the dr. if not try provigil. no abuse potential, not an amphetamine, should be easy to get a script, and if not order it.

good luck.


----------

